# PHONIC HUMOR



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 17, 2017)

Mrs. Jordan’s first grade students were in the school library, browsing through picture books, when little Emily suddenly said, “Hey, look at this! It’s a frickin’ elephant!”

 Mrs. Jordan was shocked. “What did you say?” she asked.

“I said it’s a frickin’ elephant,” Emily replied. “It says so right here on the picture.”

Mrs. Jordan took the book and looked at it, and sure enough, the child was right:





*                                    AFRICAN ELEPHANT*


----------



## tmurray (Jan 17, 2017)

Saw this on facebook the other day. It's a pretty good one.


----------



## Eric007 (Mar 2, 2017)

That's a good one..


----------



## fatboy (Mar 2, 2017)

hahahaha.................


----------

